# Does she need more coat? Also, coat care tips!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

And one from behind lol


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

A little more feathering would look awesome, especially if you are up against girls with more, but I think she looks great anyways! : ) I would only say, maybe smooth down the longer hair on her shoulders/hackles with a comb so that it doesn't look like she has a dip in her topline. She's a very pretty girl though. I love how straight her front legs are when looking at her head on. Good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I agree about the feathering. She is better than she was on the rear as she pulled out one side when she had her last heat but then her front feathers went after she blew coat. Its a never ending battle. Maybe I'll ask the sires owner as she was just at a dog show yesterday and see what she thinks how she looks and what the other dogs looked like in feathering. Lillys half brother got a Major yesterday. I think he only needs one more major and total of 5 pts to get his CH!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We bathe 1x/week and blow dry with a forced air dog dryer. I use Crown Royale Biovite shampoo. Sometimes I use Chris Christensen Day to Day. I condition with Pro Grow. He gets misted with a Pro Grow/water mix before getting brushed. We try to brush everyday but I haven't done it all week. lol. Hope this helps.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow! That's great about her brother! Congrats to him! I definately understand the battle for coat! I have a boy who is a little shy of a year and a half right now and he had great coat coming in up until about a week ago....He was put on a new vitamin and I was very sad as I blew him out after a bath and watched all his undercoat fly down the street : (. Needless to say, he's not getting anymore of that! He's being shown this weekend and I thought he was going to have a good chance...oh well. Live and and learn. : )


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He is probably just doing his year old puppy coat blow. It just happened to coincide with the new supplement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone else??


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Our girls look a lot alike! I'm also struggling to get more coat to grow - after a heat cycle and a false pregnancy, to say the coat has suffered would be an understatement. I've started feeding 1/2 tsp of extra virgin coconut oil with one of the meals every day to get more Omega 6 into her diet. We also supplement with Omega 3. I'm bathing once a week with Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly and misting/brushing daily. It's hard to tell if this is making a difference. Where we're really struggling is tail feathers and butt feathers because when she's stressed or bored, she pulls them out. I've been trying to give her a bone when we're not home, this seems to work well. 

My next steps are to try the ProGro conditioner that I've seen others on here recommend. I'm also going to try the DogZymes and Gro Hair from Nature's Farmacy. They're going to be at a show I'm attending this weekend, so I'm planning to stock up and avoid the shipping costs. I attached a blurry pic, we've got the arm feathers looking nice. I think frequent bathing and brushing has really helped this!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They do look alike! Lilly had pulled out butt feathers during her last heat and took a good 5 months or so to come back. Then her front feathers got scraggly, not sure how or why, but they are slowly coming along. 

So far I have been doing the weekly bathes and brushing. Havent added supplements in, looking into that, I looked into the coconut oil on the fence. Maybe I will look around at our show we are going to in 2 weeks. Should be fun and nerve-wracking to get back into the ring! 

Going to breeders house on Sunday so she can see her and give me some pointers. Cant wait for that and to see her mom, brother and sister. Her Brother got a Major last weekend going to WD! Love to see how they all look.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Always good to root for the fam!  Kea's dad took best in breed this weekend (out of 78, ahhh!) then went on to take best in group and we had fun watching him compete for best in show. So exciting! 

I picked up some DogZymes and GroCoat, so we'll see how that goes. Kea does NOT like to eat her dry food with them mixed in so far, which surprised me because she is a lover of all things food. I'm going to try mixing it in with her raw meat rations instead of dry kibble and see if that works better. I also bought a grooming table and dog dryer, and some isle of dogs conditioner no 50 (there went the tax refund )...so hoping lots and lots of grooming is going to get the coat looking fab in no time. Also doing daily brushing with coat spritzed with water and a few drops of conditioner. Meanwhile, we will continue to enjoy competing in obedience until the breeder feels she is ready for conformation. Such work to get them looking their best!


----------



## runawaytrain (Apr 3, 2013)

No, she doesn't. She looks so beautiful with her coat.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

May be the lines a dog comes from. My Fiona is quite the hippie with plenty of feathering and fluff to go around.












I do nothing, she does it all. Baths are very rare yet people ask if she just had one. I have to trim her tail twice a year or it drags the ground. Just trimmed her mane not long ago. Daily brushing with pin, slicker and comb. 

Great coat she has, She can get filthy as can be and shake it off and look brand new.


----------

